# Surprise!!!



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We have a surprise coming soon! That's all I can say for now........


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love surprises!!!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe you could say it in pictures...Kind of like charades???


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

A surprise other than the new friend for Calleigh??????


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maybe it's TWO new friends for Calleigh?! :lol:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay.......what do you all think of this little guy?


http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff226/tcljd/howie6.jpg


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

sqeeee soo cute!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I knew the surprise could just be a Chi . He is sooo cute!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

hhehe, I thought the surprise might have something to do with a puppy!! He is a real little beauty!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tells me page not found...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw, cute!  Have you got him already or are you just thinking about it?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

He is adorable, he looks like a mini Amberleah. Did you bring him home?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aww he is too cute. How old?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We'll be getting this little guy this Saturday and he is about 4 months old.:love4:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How fun!! Congrats!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Shelly, get your camera ready! I can't wait for pictures of your new little boy! Calleigh is going to be a great big sister! When do you get Faith? Having two babies at the same time will be great fun.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

omg! what a little darling!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is so adorable and tiny! I am so happy for you and Caleigh. I bet you cant wait until Saturday for your "surprise". What a lucky guy he is to have you and hubby for parents!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

hmmmmm...
whatever could it be??
can you tell us when the surprise will be?
so exciting!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

ok... up to speed now...
what a cute puppy!!
congrats


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He his adorable.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

You're getting TWO?!?! YAY!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Sheer perfection!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:hello1:Thank you everyone for the nice comments! :binky::binky: Yes, I am getting 2 new puppies this week-end; this little boy tomorrow and Faith, who is Calleigh's half-sister on Sunday!:foxes_207:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Got the little boy chi here today.:binky: He and Calleigh seem to be getting along. Tomorrow we go pick up Calleigh's half-sister Faith. :binky: Will get pictures on here soon!


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

How are the new additions?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi you arse so luckey the pic is so cute my my some people have all the fun congrats


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

barefoot said:


> How are the new additions?


They are doing very well. Everyone is getting along great with each other!:love5:
Will try to get some pics on here soon!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! We're so jealous for you. Please post pics soon.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

CONGRATS SHELLY!!!!!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Will get pics on here hopefully by tomorrow!


----------

